# CPT code for Excision of Abd Wall Mass (Keloid Scar) s/p Cesarean Section & Hyst



## Jenetteis  (Aug 17, 2017)

Hi there, I am new to this forum 
I am trying to get the best CPT code for the following description "Suspect cutaneous nerve entrapment in knot of keloid tissue s/p cesarean section and total laparoscopic hysterectomy, Pfannestiel incision; approximately size of scar tissue is 1 cm in left lateral edge. Will be an open approach for superficial wound exploration." 
I'm thinking 11401 for wide local excision of cesarean scar but have used 49203 in the past. Any advise would be greatly appreciated. Thanks! Jenette


----------

